# Kentucky Members



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

Seems as though there is getting to be quite a few of us from the Bluegrass State. Looks like time we all got together for some smokes. I know it is a large state, but maybe we could all agree on a "central" smoking spot? Ideas? Questions? Comments?

Jeremy


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

As many KY people as are here no one is interested?


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Those Ky people are a bit strange.  can't believe noone has responded.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

How about graduates of Uk who wish they can attend?


----------



## Junior (Apr 28, 2006)

clampdown said:


> How about graduates of Uk who wish they can attend?


You can come all UK people are welcome.

I will be there if I can.


----------

